# I'll draw your fish!!! :-)



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Well.. it's exactly as it says, I'll draw your betta!! It might take just a little while though. 
Here's some pieces I did for other users:















They aren't exactly my best, and the first one, I used oil pastels, but requests are open, and I hope none of you mind me being so critical of myself ;-) it's a thing I do ( I always think the more critical an artist,the better)


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Err... It's all free  anyone???


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I would love a picture of sushi. He's in my profile and in my albums. 

Thanks


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

And how kind of you to offer!


----------



## Akane (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know how to post pics yet but if you go to my albums you can see my betta Gibby and I would love it if you drew him  thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love the one you did of Igneel:-D if you like you could draw my betta i got today his name is Ellis but I don't want to be greedy if its one drawing per person i understand.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

OF COURSE!!! I would LOVE to do all theses!!!


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, can you please draw my Mr. P whenever you get around to it? I would really love a picture of him! He's in my profile photo and here are a few more, too.


----------



## Lukie (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome drawings, very interested to see how some turn out =)


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok,cowboy, I finished it, and the shading isn't exactly my best, but I am pretty proud of it  again, like I said, not my best though. I was up all last night, and did 4 're-dos. ( the scales were SUCH A PAIN) I got a bit, well, tired.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I love it!! It does look like sushi. You've made my day (it wasn't going well) thank you so much!! You have a real talent.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

OMG I just saw your avatar, and what you said just made MY day. It makes it all the more fun to draw When you get such great complements


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I was going to ask if you minded I used the picture as my avatar but I just had too I loved it!! Thanks again


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh no prob!!! Glad you enjoy it


----------



## Bettarach1990 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Wow!!!!*

You do *AMAZING* work! I'd love for you to draw my Alex and I'd also love to make it my profile picture. Thanks so much! :-D


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure!!! speaking of work being done, I just finished yours, Akane. I had to completely redo, it (and those scales were such a pain!! Lol) but I am PRETTY proud of it! 









I also hope you don't mind I added a twist to the fins, but I'm trying to come up with a new style


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to list everyone:

*done
1:Cowboy
2:Akane
3:Indigobetta
4:tngirl92
5:bettarach1990


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great work! I'm so excited for Mr. P's portrait, haha!


----------



## ellewar (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you add me to the list? My fish is in my avatar! Penelope!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Of course!!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, indigobetta, I finished yours last night, and I must say, I am pretty proud of it  I hope you don't mind I did a whole body shot. I used several pictures to get it as accurate as possible, and the coloring could be better, but I need to get a certain type of colored pencil to get it to blend a bit better. Or blend at all :tongue:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> Ok, indigobetta, I finished yours last night, and I must say, I am pretty proud of it  I hope you don't mind I did a whole body shot. I used several pictures to get it as accurate as possible, and the coloring could be better, but I need to get a certain type of colored pencil to get it to blend a bit better. Or blend at all :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 150610



:thankyou: it looks just like him! your very talented
I like that its a whole body shot because I want to use it in my signature


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Another masterpiece


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Aww thank you....


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

* done

1:Cowboy
2:Akane
3:indigobetta
4:tngirl92
5:bettarach1990
6: ellewar


----------



## Bettarach1990 (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you please draw Alice instead of Alex sadly Alex passed away recently from fish tb.  Sorry for the sudden change


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, it's ok and I'm sorry for your loss. Actually, to be honest, I haven't really started on it, so it's fine.  

And, I have been quite busy recreating starry night on a 20 by 30 inch canvass. Ugh, I just ran out of acrylics. So I actually have been pretty lazy, but I promise I will get it done soon!!


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

can you do my fish diva sorry about the picture quality


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

hey, any room on the list? I would love to have one drawing as well. You draw awesome


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

sure! I would love to


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's how yours is going,tngirl92






And, everyone, I'm leaving for a week, so all drawings will be continued next week ( if I have time lol)


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow I love it! Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, everyone, I literally just got home less than 30 minutes ago, so since I am still unpacking, and have LOTS to do, unfortunately I won't be able to start one any drawings untill a bit later. 

So sorry for the wait, and thank you for your patience


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Draw them....

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure!!! I can't get a good view of the unnamed fish, so is it ok if I just do inferno??
Thanks!!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Also,I'm going to try and do a tribial style betta. If you want to see what it may look like either my avatars, or you can Google tribial style bettas.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, i named the other betta sunny. Ll t to get a better pic


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, so ill draw inferno and sunny? Ok, this coming week after Tuesday I will have a completely open schedule and be able to finish all or close to all. 

Thank you so much for your patience everybody!!!


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, thanks!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Any chance I can get a slot for a picture of my daughter's Aragast? I'd love to surprise her with it.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, he's beautiful!! I would LOVE to!!! Unfortunately, I have REALLY REALLY bad allergies. So I really hate to say this cause I have been keeping you all for quite a while, but. It might be a while before I start. so I will try to work on it tomorrow, but it depends on how bad, or good I feel.

Again, I'm so sorry to keep you waiting and thank you so much for your patience!!!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

The tribal style is awesome.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'll see if I can do it; I don't know...


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I know what allergies can be like. Feel better.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay! So turns out I had a cold, but I'm all better now  unfortunately, the first attempt for my betta drawing with water colors was an embarrassing fail, so I'll be redoing that.

Again thank you all so much for your wonderful patience you guys are the best!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Because I felt bad about my first attempt, and that I almost gave it to you, I decided to step up my game, so here is how it's going so far. I still have to do the scales, and color it, but I think this one's my best.
Ps, sorry for the bad quality :/


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

That is adorable


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

im so very sorry for the wait (btw, thanks for all the nice comments )but I have been so busy, and am afraid ill mess it up lol. an artist needs lots of time, focus, and good complements ;-) 

thanks all!!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

These are wonderful! Let me know when you have another open slot available because I would love one of my own  
And I know all about having a long time to draw so I don't mind the wait; I've been commissioning for the past three months...D: 
Good luck, you are a great artist!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! It's nice to know you guys don't mind the wait  in fact, I'm gonna work on it right now!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Good things are worth waiting for!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yay! ^_^


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> im so very sorry for the wait (btw, thanks for all the nice comments )but I have been so busy, and am afraid ill mess it up lol. an artist needs lots of time, focus, and good complements ;-)
> 
> thanks all!!


Its summer! You have to enjoy it while its here. Your doing a nice thing for people so take your time!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

True, true.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Aww thanks guys! I just need to fill in the scales with pen, and color it, then I'll be done!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Allllright! I finished it! I'm sorry for the wait, I didn't know how to color it but I ended up using oil pastels 
And sorry for the bad quality picture


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, here's how it's going 

* done

1: Cowboy
2: Akane
3: indigobetta
4: tngirl
5: bettarach
6: Ickbeth
7: Iorek
8: bettacrab- inferno and sunny
9: justmel
10: ismintis


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to add someone 

*done

1: Cowboy
2: akane
3: indigobetta
4: tngirl
5: bettarach
6: ellewar
7: Ickbeth
8: Iorek
9: bettacrab- inferno AND Sunny
10: Justine
11: ismintis

There!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok! I was on a drawing kick, and finished yours bettarach! I'm working on my signature so that's why it looks so bad  and I know I keep saying sorry for the bad picture quality, but, well, sorry for the bad picture quality...


----------

